# Eczema soap recipe



## likeablelady

Hello fellow soapers,
        I come to you with a request. I am looking for a good soap recipe for people with eczema. If anyone has one they are willing to share, I would appreciate it. Hope to hear back soon.  BTW, I know many recipes have palm oil in them, but I don't have any of it. If there is a recipe without it, I would be pleased.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

You will find that just using a nice mild hand made soap can help a great deal. It might not, as eczema is a complicated beast with a number of factors. For some people, it cleared up as soon as they started using their own soap. 

One thing that might help, search for neem or pine tar recipes, too.


----------



## likeablelady

*Question about recipe*

Hi, I was trying to come up with a recipe that may be soothing and not too drying for people with eczema. Would anyone mind taking a look at this and let me know if this seems like a decent recipe.... I am not great at this, but I am trying.

30% Shea Butter
30% Coconut Oil
40% Olive Oil

35% water as pecentage of oil
10% superfat

Am I missing anything? Any help would be appreciated. I am only going to make a half pound if it seems okay.

Thanks!


----------



## likeablelady

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> You will find that just using a nice mild hand made soap can help a great deal. It might not, as eczema is a complicated beast with a number of factors. For some people, it cleared up as soon as they started using their own soap.
> 
> One thing that might help, search for neem or pine tar recipes, too.



I have a recipe in mind, would you mind taking a look at it. I am limited on my oils as I have only been doing his for about a month. Not looking for a cure. This would be for children of a friend of mine.


----------



## Susie

The CO is WAY too high.  Drop that down to no more than 15%.  

Are you completely opposed to using animal fats?  

I had horrible eczema before I started making my own soap.  Just getting rid of the syndets cured mine.


----------



## Susie

Please don't ask the same question in multiple posts.  I answered on the other post.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Susie said:


> Please don't ask the same question in multiple posts.  I answered on the other post.



And I merged them 

It's a very good point - please don't start multiple threads on one topic.


----------



## likeablelady

Susie said:


> The CO is WAY too high.  Drop that down to no more than 15%.
> 
> Are you completely opposed to using animal fats?
> 
> I had horrible eczema before I started making my own soap.  Just getting rid of the syndets cured mine.



Not at all... I just worry if someone hears there is Lard or something like that in the soap, they would frown upon it.


The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> And I merged them
> 
> It's a very good point - please don't start multiple threads on one topic.



Sorry about that... won't happen again!!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

If they are being given your soap, they can be glad regardless. If they want help with the eczema and a good recipe includes lard, they should be at least willing to try it unless they are vegan or religious.


----------



## traderbren

I agree with dropping the coconut oil down a lot, and to try lard. Lard makes a lovely bar of soap. If you are concerned about your friend not using it, ask them if they have an issue with lard first.


----------



## shunt2011

I third using lard with low CO.  Also, some folks have great results using a Salt Bar.  I believe Carolyn is one of them.


----------



## DeeAnna

"...I just worry if someone hears there is Lard or something like that in the soap, they would frown upon it...."

Someone will always be frowning at your recipe, regardless of what fats you use, depending on their belief system. You say this soap is for a friend, not to sell, so base your recipe on what you know of your friend.

Thing is, if you're trying to make a soap that has a good chance of being non-irritating to annoyed skin, then a recipe with lard is a very good choice. Skip the fragrance, the fancy additives, the unusual oils, and such -- go back to basics and see if that helps, then one can build from there.

Susie is a nurse, she speaks from personal experience with eczema, and she gives good sensible advice. Carolyn (cmzaha) is another person I can think of who gives good advice on this subject.


----------



## kumudini

You got good advice. Only thing I would add is that you let the soap cure for a good long time, min 6 weeks before sharing them with your friend.


----------



## Susie

I am also very concerned that you are making soap for friends so very early in your soaping experience.  If you were the person with the eczema, I would not be worried.  However, when you give soap to someone, they trust you to know what you are doing, and to give them good soap.  

I am going to give you a suggestion of a recipe.  However, I am not saying it will "cure" eczema.  It is the lack of the detergents in commercial soap that "cured" my eczema.  Every time I have to use commercial soap, I run the risk of kicking it up again. 

Lard 70%
CO 10%
OO 15%
Castor Oil 5%

Superfat 8%

This should give a nice mild soap that has rich lather and is non-stripping to the skin.  Avoid colorants and scents until his/her eczema calms down.  Then you can try either a scent or a colorant, but not both.  Then you can try the other (but not both).

ETA-Please remember that you MUST allow 6-8 weeks for a cure.  Any soap that is not cured enough will be harsh.  I encourage YOU to try that soap on a weekly basis to see the changes cure time brings, but do not give it away for the full 6-8 weeks.

I would also strongly suggest that you find out what those children are allergic to before making any soap.  You could potentially trigger an allergic reaction by using the wrong oils to make the soap.


----------



## cmzaha

likeablelady said:


> Hi, I was trying to come up with a recipe that may be soothing and not too drying for people with eczema. Would anyone mind taking a look at this and let me know if this seems like a decent recipe.... I am not great at this, but I am trying.
> 
> 30% Shea Butter
> 30% Coconut Oil
> 40% Olive Oil
> 
> 35% water as pecentage of oil
> 10% superfat
> 
> Am I missing anything? Any help would be appreciated. I am only going to make a half pound if it seems okay.
> 
> Thanks!


Do Not use shea butter in a soap for someone with eczema (allergies). Shea contains latex properties that can be deadly to some with allergies. Also keep in mind everything on this earth is an allergen for someone. Susie gave good advice. I will add, I am not sure what you are calling eczema, if it is just dry skin, as some call eczema you might be fine with any soap. If it is the type to cause severe allergic reactions I would start with a pure lard soap. Personally I have 3 types of eczema, at least that is how it was classfied years ago and may have changed now, but the bottom line is my eczema has sent me to the hospital more than once. Also I never never say a soap is eczema safe. Stay away from all color and fragrances. I few years ago I had a gal at a farmer's market come up to me and spread her magic olive oil on my hand. It had lavender which I am allergic to. When I told her to never do that to anyone her answer was, "no one is allergic to lavender." That is outright stupid,   I have to use a mask when working with lavender and the way my face feels this morning after working with lavender yesterday I am thinking I need more than a mask. I love salt bars because the salt helps stop my constant itching, but now have to use pko in place of coconut oil since I seem to be becoming sensitive to coconut oil. Mostly I use an emulsified salt scrub I make from a coconut free cream soap I make. Another example of what can happen, my daughter just called me and asked if you could suddenly form an allergy to raspberries her face swelled up, her face and shoulders are red blotchy. She is a severe asthmatic but never had any eczema or atopic dermatitis allergies. Sorry nothing fires me up more than someone wanting to make an eczema soap, lotion, face wash etc. Handmade soaps do not help everyone and I am better off with syndet bars and other daughter has to use Syndet bars every soap she had tried break her out. Cetaphil  is wonderful if one is not allergic to it. I have much more to say on the subject but will step down from the soapbox now.  Forgot to add that 10% superfat could smear an oil they are allergic to on their skin in the raw form, hence one of the reasons I very low superfat... Many a person has come to my booth asking for an eczema soap for their child and I explain to them the reasons I do not recommend anything, especially for sensitive children, unless they are under doctor care and were advised to try handmade soap and know what the child is allergic to. Told you I have a lot to say... If not under doctor care I advise them to seek medical care and be very cautious of what they use on the child. Children can be much more sensitive and have severe attacks out of the blue. Okay I am done now


----------



## Arimara

cmzaha said:


> Do Not use shea butter in a soap for someone with eczema (allergies). Shea contains latex properties that can be deadly to some with allergies. Also keep in mind everything on this earth is an allergen for someone. Susie gave good advice. I will add, I am not sure what you are calling eczema, if it is just dry skin, as some call eczema you might be fine with any soap. If it is the type to cause severe allergic reactions I would start with a pure lard soap. Personally I have 3 types of eczema, at least that is how it was classfied years ago and may have changed now, but the bottom line is my eczema has sent me to the hospital more than once. Also I never never say a soap is eczema safe. Stay away from all color and fragrances. I few years ago I had a gal at a farmer's market come up to me and spread her magic olive oil on my hand. It had lavender which I am allergic to. When I told her to never do that to anyone her answer was, "no one is allergic to lavender." That is outright stupid,   I have to use a mask when working with lavender and the way my face feels this morning after working with lavender yesterday I am thinking I need more than a mask. I love salt bars because the salt helps stop my constant itching, but now have to use pko in place of coconut oil since I seem to be becoming sensitive to coconut oil. Mostly I use an emulsified salt scrub I make from a coconut free cream soap I make. Another example of what can happen, my daughter just called me and asked if you could suddenly form an allergy to raspberries her face swelled up, her face and shoulders are red blotchy. She is a severe asthmatic but never had any eczema or atopic dermatitis allergies. Sorry nothing fires me up more than someone wanting to make an eczema soap, lotion, face wash etc. Handmade soaps do not help everyone and I am better off with syndet bars and other daughter has to use Syndet bars every soap she had tried break her out. Cetaphil  is wonderful if one is not allergic to it. I have much more to say on the subject but will step down from the soapbox now.  Forgot to add that 10% superfat could smear an oil they are allergic to on their skin in the raw form, hence one of the reasons I very low superfat... Many a person has come to my booth asking for an eczema soap for their child and I explain to them the reasons I do not recommend anything, especially for sensitive children, unless they are under doctor care and were advised to try handmade soap and know what the child is allergic to. Told you I have a lot to say... If not under doctor care I advise them to seek medical care and be very cautious of what they use on the child. Children can be much more sensitive and have severe attacks out of the blue. Okay I am done now



I have to respect what you say about eczema. It's a good perspective to keep in mind, especially since my daughter also has eczema and keeping it under control is the hardest thing. I did almost outright argue with her allergist about Dove for Sensitive Skin- it burned her horribly and my sister, who doesn't have as sensitive skin as my daughter or even me, said it burned her.

I've spent the soon to be 5 months making soap, getting a feel for it and pinning down what I like and what I have to try for my daughter. So far, I'm liking lard and my bastile the best. I am surprised that the lard is not breaking me out as I can't eat more than 2 slices of bacon unless I want stomach cramps and a nice hivey rash to boot (but I like turkey bacon better anyway).

Lastly, I have to agree that you can be allergic to anything and, yes, I was irked by your farmer's market experience. This may be harsh but if someone is  ignorant enough to think that people can't be allergic to certain things, they deserve the nice, hefty lawsuits that will hit the fan due to that ignorance. It's just dangerous to assume that everything/ anything is safe for skin. It's like those people who sell those heavily perfumed Dead Sea products. I told them that those products burn my skin, some guy assured me that wouldn't happen and used a scrub. Lo and behold:  the area where the scrub was turned red and burned like a beast. All I could say was "I told you" and I'm sure they lost a few customers after that.


----------



## fuzz-juzz

cmzaha said:


> Do Not use shea butter in a soap for someone with eczema (allergies). Shea contains latex properties that can be deadly to some with allergies. Also keep in mind everything on this earth is an allergen for someone. Susie gave good advice. I will add, I am not sure what you are calling eczema, if it is just dry skin, as some call eczema you might be fine with any soap. If it is the type to cause severe allergic reactions I would start with a pure lard soap. Personally I have 3 types of eczema, at least that is how it was classfied years ago and may have changed now, but the bottom line is my eczema has sent me to the hospital more than once. Also I never never say a soap is eczema safe. Stay away from all color and fragrances. I few years ago I had a gal at a farmer's market come up to me and spread her magic olive oil on my hand. It had lavender which I am allergic to. When I told her to never do that to anyone her answer was, "no one is allergic to lavender." That is outright stupid,   I have to use a mask when working with lavender and the way my face feels this morning after working with lavender yesterday I am thinking I need more than a mask. I love salt bars because the salt helps stop my constant itching, but now have to use pko in place of coconut oil since I seem to be becoming sensitive to coconut oil. Mostly I use an emulsified salt scrub I make from a coconut free cream soap I make. Another example of what can happen, my daughter just called me and asked if you could suddenly form an allergy to raspberries her face swelled up, her face and shoulders are red blotchy. She is a severe asthmatic but never had any eczema or atopic dermatitis allergies. Sorry nothing fires me up more than someone wanting to make an eczema soap, lotion, face wash etc. Handmade soaps do not help everyone and I am better off with syndet bars and other daughter has to use Syndet bars every soap she had tried break her out. Cetaphil  is wonderful if one is not allergic to it. I have much more to say on the subject but will step down from the soapbox now.  Forgot to add that 10% superfat could smear an oil they are allergic to on their skin in the raw form, hence one of the reasons I very low superfat... Many a person has come to my booth asking for an eczema soap for their child and I explain to them the reasons I do not recommend anything, especially for sensitive children, unless they are under doctor care and were advised to try handmade soap and know what the child is allergic to. Told you I have a lot to say... If not under doctor care I advise them to seek medical care and be very cautious of what they use on the child. Children can be much more sensitive and have severe attacks out of the blue. Okay I am done now



Thank you for this interesting post. I've recently discovered I am probably sensitive (maybe allergic to latex) and have been looking into stuff but haven't come across shea butter containing latex.
All my soaps contain about 5% but I can't see it bothers me at all now. I keep SF low and I will see how I go with it in the future.

I've developed blisters and what looks like burnt skin from bandaids, dressings in general, pads (sorry if TMI). I put latex gloves at work (I'm a nurse and carer) and my hand would burn and itch. And after few months it finally clicked that it's more than just funny skin.
My heart dropped when I saw that my all time favourite Birckenstocks contain latex, but from more research, mainly in the inside of the soles, with no contact to skin. I can breathe easily again haha.

I have a bit of what I think it is seborrheic dermatitis on my cheeks, it's fuzzy, red and it flakes when it's angry. I've had it since teenage years.
I make 50-60% tallow soap, with rest being almond, avocado, shea and castor. Almon and avo around 15% and shea and castor 5%. I keep chaning recipe but that's the basis of it. I don't use any CO as it's REALLY harsh on dry facial skin. It's not the greatest in lathering department but it cleans and it's gentle. I still have to moisturise well after cleaning.
I keep SF close to 0%.
I made this soap for myself but I would be also wary of making soap containing possible allergens for someone else.
And also, really, everyone's skin is different, what suits me and sounds good in a recipe, won't suit everybody else.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

cmzaha said:


> Also keep in mind everything on this earth is an allergen for someone.



This. 
I get so frustrated when someone claim that they can guarantee that nothing _they_ make/sell will ever give anyone any reactions whatsoever, because it is so natural etc. Whenever someone says that  I just want to tell them there are actually people who will get severe reactions to *water *(distilled, rainwater, tapwater..you name it)
Water!  
(It is called Aquagenie Urticaria. )


----------



## snappyllama

You might consider a naked castille. A friend suffered from severe eczema and found it to be very helpful. Those benefit from an extended cure time (traditionally one year), so perhaps ask a seller here if they have any for sale to give it a try.


----------



## TeresaT

MySoapyHeart said:


> This.
> I get so frustrated when someone claim that they can guarantee that nothing _they_ make/sell will ever give anyone any reactions whatsoever, because it is so natural etc. Whenever someone says that  I just want to tell them there are actually people who will get severe reactions to *water *(distilled, rainwater, tapwater..you name it)
> Water!
> (It is called Aquagenie Urticaria. )



Holy crap!  And I thought the people allergic to the sun had it bad?  You can live without sunlight; but, how the heck do you live without water?  That article said some people with this allergy have reactions to THEIR OWN TEARS!


----------



## galaxyMLP

I knew someone who had the water allergy. It's wasn't as severe as that article states it can be but it was no picnic either! She felt it most when she showered. It didn't look like washing her hands was too bad for her. 

She took allergy medicine everyday and would shower for shorter periods of time. She said it appeared out of nowhere in conjunction with other allergies. She always looked clean and never smelled bad at all (if you were wondering). It was obvious that she was very good about hygiene despite her allergy. She also said she only used one type of soap/shampoo that she knew she was good with and never switched just in case. 

She was in one of my chemistry labs in college and was 20 years old. It came up when I was talking about soap making and being able to customize recipes for people with known allergies. So, she sprung that one on me. I couldn't believe it until she started explaining it.


----------



## Dahila

Cmazha knows what she it talking about.  My grandchild and my son both have eczema and respond very well to lard/tallow/low Co (it is always low in my case) and the oatmeal in it. I have atopic dermatitis so I have to watch like a hawk what I am putting on my skin.  I started pretty simple, and I was adding some things that do not flare it out; like kaolin.  oatmeal.  For me milks soaps seems to calm down the condition and my lotions too.  Eczema, not matter what kind it is, needs to be respected and treated very gently.  gentle soap and a lot of moisturizing
Most people do not ask for help to make the soap for themselves,  most of them want to sell Eczema Soap, not taking the responsibility.  In my country you do not make medical claims with soap.  It is possible to make it, but it is long process.  No one would put something like Eczema Soap on label, it would be frown about)


----------



## fuzz-juzz

TeresaT said:


> Holy crap!  And I thought the people allergic to the sun had it bad?  You can live without sunlight; but, how the heck do you live without water?  That article said some people with this allergy have reactions to THEIR OWN TEARS!



I can't imagine either... poor souls. :?

I forgot to mention in my previous post, but I get sun urticaria every spring all over my arms and legs. I've had it since I was 12. 

It's not that bad, I usually have to end up using cortisone cream as it's verrry itchy and it scars if I scratch too much. I wear long sleeves, long pants and tonnes of sunscreen. But at least I can shower after I end up super sweaty in long clothes on 35-40C weather. Sometimes I feel like I'm a vampire. I have heavy tinting on my car, don't go out much in summer, beach is a no no but I think I consider my self sort of lucky, I couldn't live without water. :/


----------



## cmzaha

Just have to thank you all so much about talking about eczema... Mine decided to raise it ugly head again, actually hands again. For 18 years after shutting down my beauty shop my hands have not had one spot of eczema. Suddenly 2 weeks ago it decided to hit my hands out of the blue. Now 7 fingers are looking like they have been burnt. :-( I was thinking it was the shea in some lotions I had been testing, but nope I have not touched shea in 2 weeks and it is not improving, so I shall be heading to the doc and see if there are any new treatments available. Eighteen years of peace with my hands not flaring up had me very spoiled.


----------



## lenarenee

cmzaha said:


> Just have to thank you all so much about talking about eczema... Mine decided to raise it ugly head again, actually hands again. For 18 years after shutting down my beauty shop my hands have not had one spot of eczema. Suddenly 2 weeks ago it decided to hit my hands out of the blue. Now 7 fingers are looking like they have been burnt. :-( I was thinking it was the shea in some lotions I had been testing, but nope I have not touched shea in 2 weeks and it is not improving, so I shall be heading to the doc and see if there are any new treatments available. Eighteen years of peace with my hands not flaring up had me very spoiled.


 
Ouch Carolyn. You have my sympathy. Is it possible it's not a topical cause, but something you've eaten?


----------



## snappyllama

Oh no Carolyn, that is such a bummer. Reoccurring conditions that spring back out of nowhere just suck. It's like they know when you start to forget about them...

Hopefully the doctor has something that alleviates it quickly!


----------



## cmzaha

lenarenee said:


> Ouch Carolyn. You have my sympathy. Is it possible it's not a topical cause, but something you've eaten?


Nope it is just my system. Have fought this since I was 2. No this is not atopic dermatitis it is my fouled up autoimmune system.



snappyllama said:


> Oh no Carolyn, that is such a bummer. Reoccurring conditions that spring back out of nowhere just suck. It's like they know when you start to forget about them...
> 
> Hopefully the doctor has something that alleviates it quickly!


You have that right, just has to show who is boss and it is not me. Thankyou I know some never strong ointments have come out so maybe doc will get it. Certainly shows soap will not cure ezcema.


----------



## enny

Allergies can be triggered by many conditions. By stress, medication, everything. Years ago I had an autoimmune disease( immune thrombocytopenic purpura for those who knows the terms) and I had to take corticosteroids for a year. I had the immune system weakened and the corticosteroids triggered an allergy to the sun. I could't stay in any sunny location  even for five minutes and had eczema like big red itchy spots in all my body parts that was reached by sunlight. That year was an horror for me. Passed that year I had a surgery(splenectomy) and I stopped to take corticosteroids. And I stopped to have allergy to the sun.
The funny part is that corticosteroids are used as treatment for allergies too. And I made allergy to the sun because of using this anti-allergic treatment.
The same with soaps. Some people can develop eczema just because is triggered by a component from a synthetic soap. And when they stop using that synt. soap the eczema will cure. But some people can be allergic to one component and others can be allergic to other component. You have to personalize the soap to each person which suffers from eczema. 
I'm not a doctor, but I learned this in the hard way.

I had allergies to paracetamol and to honey too, but these are another stories and I don't want to deviate too much from the subject.


----------



## penelopejane

snappyllama said:


> You might consider a naked castille. A friend suffered from severe eczema and found it to be very helpful. Those benefit from an extended cure time (traditionally one year), so perhaps ask a seller here if they have any for sale to give it a try.




My DH has eczema and dermatologists suggest Castile (100 % olive oil). 
No fragrance and no colours.  I love Castile but you need to wait at least 6 months for it to harden so it doesn't wash down the sink. After one year it is better and after 2 it is great.  We use EVOO. 

I also make OO with 1 - 50% salt which helps my dh's skin but his eczema is the type that benefits from salt as long as it is washed off his skin. 

Eczema is a frustrating condition that has various causes and expressions in different people. There is no one cure for eczema because of that. 

Lard soap is not good for everyone but then as everyone says, everything is an allergen to someone.


----------



## likeablelady

I feel like I walked into a firing squad here. I honestly was just looking for something soothing and moisturizing. I'm not sure where everyone got the idea I was out to make a super soap, or that I don't let it cure long enough. I do ask about allergies... I apparently hit a nerve though. I came here to ask about this BECAUSE I am new to this, but wasn't quite ready for some of the replies.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

likeablelady said:


> I feel like I walked into a firing squad here. I honestly was just looking for something soothing and moisturizing. I'm not sure where everyone got the idea I was out to make a super soap, or that I don't let it cure long enough. I do ask about allergies... I apparently hit a nerve though. I came here to ask about this BECAUSE I am new to this, but wasn't quite ready for some of the replies.



Reading through, I don't see what would be a problem.  People have said not to use certain ingredients as well as spoken generally about allergies.

This topic does hit a nerve, mainly because what you were looking for (soothing and moisturising) is not always going to help someone that you are trying to help.  

You can take the replies personally OR you can see this thread as being chock-full of tips for you, including some recipes that are likely to help your friend.


----------



## shunt2011

I don't see anything that would be attacking towards you either.   I think folks were very responsive and gave some excellent advice and some even personal experiences as well as a recipe suggestion.  You can take the information now and come up with a nice gental bar with the knowledge of what to maybe not use to make a good bar of soap.


----------



## Dahila

cmzaha said:


> Just have to thank you all so much about talking about eczema... Mine decided to raise it ugly head again, actually hands again. For 18 years after shutting down my beauty shop my hands have not had one spot of eczema. Suddenly 2 weeks ago it decided to hit my hands out of the blue. Now 7 fingers are looking like they have been burnt. :-( I was thinking it was the shea in some lotions I had been testing, but nope I have not touched shea in 2 weeks and it is not improving, so I shall be heading to the doc and see if there are any new treatments available. Eighteen years of peace with my hands not flaring up had me very spoiled.



Please try to use virgin olive oil infused with calendula and plaintain ; weed 
Give it a try Cmzaha, i am soo sorry you have to go through it.  Age does not help us either. eh life..........


----------



## Dahila

Soap is not Soothing and Moisturizing;  it is the work for lotion  soap washes


----------



## Bamagirl

I'm new here as well, but I don't think anyone was attacking you. The way I read it is that they were giving you warnings and advice from their experiences. It was an interesting read to me and I learned allot from it, so maybe try to re-read the thread and see what you can learn about the soap you want to try making.


----------



## DeeAnna

I think when something is new to a person, the waves of information washing in appear more like how a toddler would perceive them -- perhaps a little scary or overwhelming. As time goes on and a person grows in knowledge, the waves are seen for what they are ... just waves lapping over one's toes. 

Everyone is giving good advice and trying to help you see the matter more accurately and realistically. I don't see any disparagement or attack at all. That said, I can appreciate from your perspective that the abundance of information and advice might be a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Susie

When I was new here, the waves of information were a tad overwhelming.  I solved this by taking one response at the time and breaking it down to the information I could glean from it.  Wrote that down with who said it, and then take the time to absorb that.  Then just move on to the next.  This took the feeling of being attacked away, and still let me get that information. 

The other issue is that often we are telling you to do what you decided to do.  You are, after all, an adult, who makes decisions for yourself.  Please understand that we have all been where you are, and we have learned some hard lessons the hard way.  We are trying to save you from those hard lessons.  

Making soap is not like making any other craft.  If you learn to paint, and give someone a painting, it will not harm anyone's health in any way.  Soap can trigger allergies.  And eczema.  It is a problem when you do not know what they are allergic to, and you do not know what you are doing yet.


----------

